# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul Blimp?

## SwordOfShannarah

In this article Rand Paul mentions he really liked the blimp and would love to see it come back.

http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...-like-son.html 

I personally don't think (at least not at this point) that a full sized $400K a month blimp makes sense at this time BUT there are other options.  We spoke with another company that has smaller hot air ships that go for about $70 - $80 K per month (plus a one time cost for banners).  That's still up there a bit but much more doable.

I think a blimp actually makes a lot more sense in a geographically focused area.  It will be possible to get the kind of repetition you need to really make the marketing aspect of the effort work.  Ron Paul's blimp was more of a national PR stunt and it did generate about 4 times what we paid for it in publicity.  This blimp would get PR and traditional advertising/marketing value because it could stay pretty much in one place.  Also the blimp can be deflated, packed up and moved from location to location which completely eliminates flyovers in low population areas.

This is a video from the company that makes the smaller blimps.

YouTube - Flying Carrot Lindstrand Balloons Airship

http://www.lindstrand.co.uk/our-products-airships.php

What do you think?

----------


## dr. hfn

hell no

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> hell no


lol- this thread is going to be fun

----------


## TruthisTreason

Rand's hometown is known for a balloon classic.

----------


## Cowlesy

lol trevor can we just get the moneybomb to be a homerun first and then talk air-ships and RandCopters

----------


## Matt Collins

> I personally don't think (at least not at this point) that a full sized $400K a month blimp makes sense at this time BUT there are other options.  We spoke with another company that has smaller hot air ships that go for about $70 - $80 K per month (plus a one time cost for banners).  That's still up there a bit but much more doable.
> 
> I think a blimp actually makes a lot more sense in a geographically focused area.  It will be possible to get the kind of repetition you need to really make the marketing aspect of the effort work.  Ron Paul's blimp was more of a national PR stunt and it did generate about 4 times what we paid for it in publicity.  This blimp would get PR and traditional advertising/marketing value because it could stay pretty much in one place.  Also the blimp can be deflated, packed up and moved from location to location which completely eliminates flyovers in low population areas.
> 
> What do you think?


From a marketing perspective, it is better to do targeted advertising on TV, mailers, radio, etc. That is going to be the best spent money. And for that reason I was against the original Ron Paul Blimp because that money could've been spent in more effective places.

However, in such a small geographic area, for maybe the last week of the campaign, having a blimp hitting every major market in KY would potentially be beneficial because it would generate lots of PR in a small state like KY. The only thing to keep in mind is that in May KY weather can be turbulent and stormy.

So if every PAC and the campaign are fully funded and able to fufill their wishlish of advertising, then yes I think we should do a blimp. Short of that, traditional and proven advertising methods should remain the focus.

----------


## Cowlesy

though as an aside, I'd love to have one of those airships to take to work each day

----------


## IPSecure

What is wrong with the Mini-Blimp, cruising around Liberty Web Sites, or even the Kentucky State Fair?

Web Site Mini-Blimp: YouTube - Donate to Ron Paul's "Microscopic Ron Paul Blimp" campaign

Real Mini-Blimp: YouTube - Ron Paul Mini Blimp

----------


## brandon

Let's start out with a hot air ballon

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

It'd be nice to have something gimmicky.  In one state, instead of the whole country like with the original Ron Paul blimp, I think something like this would be very effective in obtaining media attention and getting Rand Paul's name out to apathetic people.

A blimp, a hot air balloon, a steamboat....something.

----------


## Ethek

Even the population centers in Kentucky are really spread out. A total car culture. You could say fly a blimp up 31W in Bowling Green or New Circle in Lexington and still only hit a small small fraction of the population. The rest will be just over a group of trees or in an air conditioned house.   News media, signage and word of mouth referrals are where its going to be, im not sure how much playtime a blimp is going to get vs the drone of 'sec of state Greyson did this today' stories that would be time fillers for the networks stations.

----------


## IPSecure

Fly it over the Kentucky State Fair, starts on the 20th...

----------


## Kotin

> Fly it over the Kentucky State Fair, starts on the 20th...


now that would be cool..

----------


## IPSecure

> now that would be cool..


We need booths at all state fairs!!!

- C4L too...

----------


## Michigan11

> In this article Rand Paul mentions he really liked the blimp and would love to see it come back.
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...-like-son.html 
> 
> I personally don't think (at least not at this point) that a full sized $400K a month blimp makes sense at this time BUT there are other options.  We spoke with another company that has smaller hot air ships that go for about $70 - $80 K per month (plus a one time cost for banners).  That's still up there a bit but much more doable.
> 
> I think a blimp actually makes a lot more sense in a geographically focused area.  It will be possible to get the kind of repetition you need to really make the marketing aspect of the effort work.  Ron Paul's blimp was more of a national PR stunt and it did generate about 4 times what we paid for it in publicity.  This blimp would get PR and traditional advertising/marketing value because it could stay pretty much in one place.  Also the blimp can be deflated, packed up and moved from location to location which completely eliminates flyovers in low population areas.
> 
> This is a video from the company that makes the smaller blimps.
> ...


This flying ballon airship carrot is exactly what we need!

I vote with an enthusiastic YES.

----------


## fedup100

> What is wrong with the Mini-Blimp, cruising around Liberty Web Sites, or even the Kentucky State Fair?
> 
> Web Site Mini-Blimp: YouTube - Donate to Ron Paul's "Microscopic Ron Paul Blimp" campaign
> 
> Real Mini-Blimp: YouTube - Ron Paul Mini Blimp


Or hot air ballons, they are so awesome you can't help but stare at them and you could charge for rides to pay for it, plus they are much closer and easier to read.

If rand wants something like this it should be done.  You know he is being put into place to be the Pres. since Ron will be too old.

----------


## MRoCkEd

A nice cheap gimmick would be good - but nothing near as expensive as the original blimp.

----------


## He Who Pawns

$#@! NO.

1 star.

We need Rand to be taken SERIOUSLY.

----------


## MsDoodahs

When Rand has SATURATED THE AIRWAVES with QUALITY television spots, then and only then is a "blimp" worth considering.

$400K for a BLIMP?

When there is not a SINGLE ADVERTISEMENT ON THE AIR RIGHT NOW?

You guys, don't be foolish - and don't be fooled.

Please.

----------


## fedup100

> $#@! NO.
> 
> 1 star.
> 
> We need Rand to be taken SERIOUSLY.


I think they are taking Ron Paul seriously.  If you are judging by the msm coverage during the election, you were just watching the baghdad Bob's cover for the take over.

Trust me, Rand will get the same treatment no matter what he does by these thugs.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Rock - do you HONESTLY think that Rand would benefit by going with CHEAP GIMMICKS?

I don't think a cheap gimmick is what any voters are interested in seeing these days.

ISSUES ISSUES ISSUES on the TELEVISION TELEVISION TELEVISION.

If you think you'll win Kentucky by doing a few online things, you're dead wrong.

----------


## dr. hfn

We should do cheaper gimmicky things after we have alot of dough and have done real campaigning.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Rock - do you HONESTLY think that Rand would benefit by going with CHEAP GIMMICKS?


lol
on second thought, probably not

but i don't think a rand paul hot air balloon over some big fair would be the worst idea

i'm not saying we should replace traditional methods of campaigning though, such as direct mail and TV ads, which definitely need to be the main priority

----------


## Aratus

i agree with our wise and learned moderator!
it makes more sense to hand out FREE helium
campaign balloons at a fair to the very  young!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> i agree with our wise and learned moderator!
> it makes more sense to hand out FREE helium
> campaign balloons at a fair to the very  young!


OOOOOOOOOOH I do LOVE THIS IDEA!

Booth at the fair, hand out ballooons to the kiddies - can you do that IN EXCHANGE for their parent taking written material on Rand Paul??

----------


## gls

Why waste tens of thousands of dollars on a blimp? Something like that could easily backfire. 

Money should be spent on high-quality radio and TV ads, because that's what works.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Good idea, Aratus. Mommy, we want a balloon!!!

"Ugh, I guess I'll support Rand if that's what it takes to shut these damn kids up!"

----------


## Aratus

maybe we need an obvious yet quiet two or three ballon cut-off per child,
especially since that almost invariably at each Forth of July parade we have
some poor three or five year old crying and all turning to watch the child's
balloon go skyward... at the last one, i saw 12 balloons of varying colors
go aloft. any unhappy preschooler is going to desire a replacement. this is
where a longish & very supportive pitch would make the parnet's day...again!

----------


## Eric21ND

The blimp is kinda "cool" and media friendly, but in terms of hard votes what did it achieve?

The states it flew through were some of Dr. Paul's most dismal showings, both in hard votes and fund raising.

----------


## Eric21ND

> We need booths at all state fairs!!!
> 
> - C4L too...


Now that would be far more effective.  A mini blimp at the state fair I'd be fine with, but not a monetary sinkhole like the original Ron Paul blimp.

----------


## pacelli

No.  No.  and.... No.  The argument that the blimp causes people to vote in significant enough numbers to influence election outcome has been thoroughly dismissed in my mind.  Feel free to spend your money however you wish.

----------


## Eric21ND

> When Rand has SATURATED THE AIRWAVES with QUALITY television spots, then and only then is a "blimp" worth considering.
> 
> $400K for a BLIMP?
> 
> When there is not a SINGLE ADVERTISEMENT ON THE AIR RIGHT NOW?
> 
> You guys, don't be foolish - and don't be fooled.
> 
> Please.


Exactly!  For the price of flying the blimp, which only conveys Rand Paul's name and no other information, we could run several biographical tv ads introducing Rand to the people who will actually vote in the primary.  

1.  We'd hit more potential voters with tv ads.

2.  We'd convey much more information about Rand to them.

3.  These people are more likely to vote.

4.  Like it or not but tv ads/appearances = legitimacy in the eyes of most voters.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> but not a monetary sinkhole like the original Ron Paul blimp.


I think this is a little unfair.  Ron Paul's campaign took in 19.95 million in the fourth quarter of 2007.  The $400,000 spent on the blimp didn't change the outcome, indeed many who donated to the blimp probably had maxed out the legal limit ($2,300 at the time) to the official campaign.

I think a gimmick could get Rand Paul's name out, but a blimp is too costly.  Rand Paul's campaign is barely over $200,000 raised since it began, spending $350,000 on a one month blimp rental is not wise.  Also, I doubt a Rand Paul blimp could even raise the money, the original blimp for Ron Paul had enough trouble if I remember correctly.

Ask Rand what he wants: $350,000 more to his official campaign or a blimp.  I think I know what he'd say.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> When Rand has SATURATED THE AIRWAVES with QUALITY television spots, then and only then is a "blimp" worth considering.
> 
> $400K for a BLIMP?
> 
> When there is not a SINGLE ADVERTISEMENT ON THE AIR RIGHT NOW?
> 
> You guys, don't be foolish - and don't be fooled.
> 
> Please.


You didn't even read what I wrote.

----------


## amisspelledword

ill step in here...

SwordOfShannarah is suggesting a cheaper, $70k to $80k a month blimp

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> SwordOfShannarah is suggesting a cheaper, $70k to $80k a month blimp


What kind of blimp do you get for that price?

----------


## Epic

There are 92 people viewing this forum...

----------


## rp08orbust

> What kind of blimp do you get for that price?

----------


## Michigan11

> What kind of blimp do you get for that price?


The one in the video I thought.....

----------


## amisspelledword

> What kind of blimp do you get for that price?


i dont know.  

Sword posted a link to http://www.lindstrand.co.uk/our-products-airships.php on the original link to the company.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> There are 92 people viewing this forum...


Yeah I know, I couldn't believe it!  But we are having a C4L booth at the state fair, which is a good place considering it's the biggest state fair in the U.S. (area covered wise).  Also as far as blimp or anything goes, as I said before in other thread, it could work..but only worth spending on if we are raising millions, otherwise best to spend money in other places.  Butttttt living in Louisville I know that hot air balloons are a big thing and we have a balloon race before the Kentucky Derby each year in  april....so might be something to look into when that time approaches.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 


So.....one filled with hydrogen instead of helium?

----------


## Michigan11

For $70,000 a piece, we could get a whole fleet...

1) one ready to take Rand to his events...saving him time
2) a few more to hover over every major population center
3) and finally one to keep an eye on our competition from above....

----------


## Ethek

Hot Air balloons are a little haphazard... only going in strait lines ect.

----------


## Matt Collins

Again, let's get the campaign (and any ancillary PACs) _FULLY FUNDED_ first before we do this!

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Again, let's get the campaign (and any ancillary PACs) _FULLY FUNDED_ first before we do this!


Yes
www.RunRandRun.com

----------


## MsDoodahs

> You didn't even read what I wrote.


Yes, I read what you wrote.  I believe even $70K for a hot air ship is an ineffective use of what I expect are extremely limited funds.  

The country is in a different situation now than it was during the RP presidential run - people are waking up and they are looking for SERIOUS answers to MASSIVELY complicated questions.  I don't think gimmicky stuff is a smart move in light of the seriousness of the situation.

In addition, we've undergone an economic collapse.  There is no doubt that some who were able to donate max amounts to Dr. Paul during his presidential run won't be able to do the same for candidates today even if they wanted to.

In addition, we have multiple liberty candidates running for positions all over the country.  There is no doubt that those who were able to donate max amounts to RP's presidential campaign will be unable to donate max amounts for all these candidates.

JMO.

----------


## itshappening

how about buying cable ads in KY? how much would that cost?

does anyone remember the website where you could buy them online...

----------


## itshappening

www.spotrunner.com

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

You guys might get mad at me for this, but U.S. news and world reports just posted a article on our discussion on the blimp. hehe here is the link

http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html

----------


## Cowlesy

> You guys might get mad at me for this, but U.S. news and world reports just posted a article on our discussion on the blimp. hehe here is the link
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html


That's hysterical.

Serves as a good reminder to some of you who often forget that every media outlet has this board bookmarked when they want to know about Ron Paul-type information.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> That's hysterical.
> 
> Serves as a good reminder to some of you who often forget that every media outlet has this board bookmarked when they want to know about Ron Paul-type information.


Interesting story!

Rand likes to talk about the blimp...

----------


## bucfish

I say a Hot Air Balloon.  And The Sky Corps

----------


## Matt Collins

> You guys might get mad at me for this, but U.S. news and world reports just posted a article on our discussion on the blimp. hehe here is the link
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html


WOW!!!! 

Looks like the media is finally paying attention to us.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Matt, this should show you to think twice about what you post on here.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Matt, this should show you to think twice about what you post on here.


What that tells us is that members of the media are actively lurking here, not just stopping by every once in a while.

----------


## He Who Pawns

> Matt, this should show you to think twice about what you post on here.


Correct.  Pay attention to this, Collins.

----------


## bucfish

> What that tells us is that members of the media are actively lurking here, not just stopping by every once in a while.



Well if that is the case I just heard Rand Paul just hired a thousand spammers, LOL

----------


## TruthisTreason

If the media is reading this.... Please....   GET MY QUOTES RIGHT!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> You guys might get mad at me for this, but U.S. news and world reports just posted a article on our discussion on the blimp. hehe here is the link
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html


And Wonkette....

ht tp://wonkette.com/410437/

I vote doing the smaller blimp, only if the August 20th money bomb is a huge success.

----------


## Cowlesy

Where have you guys been?  The media has been actively lurking here since 2007.

----------


## torchbearer

Professor Don Debots and the Ron Paul Rocket need a revival then.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

This seems to be getting a fair amount of attention despite not even existing or raising any money yet.

I think a $70,000 blimp rental might have a good return on investment between the eyes that'd see it in Kentucky and the local (and maybe national--fundraising source) coverage.  I can see the YouTubes of the "W-somethingcallletters in Kentucky covers Rand Paul blimp" already.

----------


## Cowlesy

We need to make the moneybomb work first, or this is all academic.

For Pete's Sake, if they're getting their panties in a knot about a forum post about a blimp, they're taking time off and inviting friends over to witness the moneybomb.

----------


## bucfish

www.randpaulblimp.com?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> We need Rand to be taken SERIOUSLY.


And what gets a man taken more seriously than a sweet ride?

----------


## bucfish

I say a Schiff Blimp would be better as CT is much smaller

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I say a Schiff Blimp would be better as CT is much smaller


No one can figure out for certain if he is even officially running yet.

----------


## bucfish

> No one can figure out for certain if he is even officially running yet.


800 grand plus plus He better run or Europac offices might look like a townhall meeting as of late, lOL

----------


## TruthisTreason

> And what gets a man taken more seriously than a sweet ride?


The vote is concentrated in Kentucky... Blimp could be effective...

----------


## bucfish

> The vote is concentrated in Kentucky... Blimp could be effective...


Yeah might drive some of them out of them their hills

----------


## pacelli

> Well if that is the case I just heard Rand Paul just hired a thousand spammers, LOL


Speaking of spammers.  I was wondering when you were going to come back to the board.  You're a Ron Paul Blimp spammer.  I remember you from the old days.  Now you're going to spam for the Rand Paul blimp.  Full disclosure, correct?  You are here to promote the Rand Paul blimp?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> You are here to promote the Rand Paul blimp?


To be effective, he needs a photoshop'd Rand Paul blimp for promo...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> To be effective, he needs a photoshop'd Rand Paul blimp for promo...

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

> It'd be nice to have something gimmicky.  In one state, instead of the whole country like with the original Ron Paul blimp, I think something like this would be very effective in obtaining media attention and getting Rand Paul's name out to apathetic people.
> 
> A blimp, a hot air balloon, a steamboat....something.


A race horse? :P   It IS Kentucky after all.
Run Rand Run!

----------


## TruthisTreason

> 


lol!  :d

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> A race horse? :P   It IS Kentucky after all.
> Run Rand Run!

----------


## torchbearer

the horse should be grassroots.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 


Shortly after that photograph, this video of the Trey Grayson horse was filmed:

YouTube - Eight Belles collapses at Kentucky Derby 2008

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_Belles

----------


## JenH88

> a race horse?  :d  it is kentucky after all.
> Run rand run!


haha yes!! :d

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

> 


I likee

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> I vote doing the smaller blimp, only if the August 20th money bomb is a huge success.


Well said.

----------


## qwerty

*NO* to Blimp!

----------


## Kludge

I support the Rand Paul blimp only if it's war-ready. We could buy a bunch of property in Detroit for $25 and bomb it to show.... Idunno, we'll work on the symbolism later.

----------


## jclay2

Apparently we have been picked up by the media. I searched rand paul on google news and this is the first thing that came up. Looks like we are generating publicity just by talking about it.




> A Rand Paul for Senate Blimp?
> August 11, 2009 06:08 PM ET 
> By Nikki Schwab, Washington Whispers
> 
> Rand Paul announced his bid for the U.S. Senate in Kentucky less than one week ago, and there's already some chatter online about getting the candidate, son of former presidential candidate Rep. Ron Paul, his very own blimp. Rand Paul had told Whispers in an interview that he loved the idea of another dirigible, similar to the one that drew national attention to his dad in the GOP primary. That airship—from idea to execution—was the work of Ron Paul's fervent online grassroots activists. Rand Paul said a new blimp, or any other creative advertising or fundraising schemes, would most likely come from a similar source. "The great thing about our people is that they don't take no for an answer," Paul said. "They go out and do it anyway."
> 
> In a forum, one supporter opted for a smaller blimp. "We spoke with another company that has smaller hot airships that go for about $70-$80 K per month (plus a one-time cost for banners)," the supporter wrote. "That's still up there a bit but much more doable." But other Rand Paul fans weren't quite as convinced. One even called the blimp the worst idea ever.

----------


## RyanRSheets

What about a giant flying inflatable Rand or Rand statue an inflatable horse or horse statue with a huge Rand Paul 2010 banner?

----------


## JamesButabi

I like the balloon idea as well as a cheaper blimp.  Both of these come after well produced Media commercials.

----------


## Aratus

> i agree with our wise and learned moderator!
> it makes more sense to hand out FREE helium
> campaign balloons at a fair to the very  young!





> OOOOOOOOOOH I do LOVE THIS IDEA!
> 
> Booth at the fair, hand out ballooons to the kiddies - can you do that IN EXCHANGE for their parent taking written material on Rand Paul??





> Good idea, Aratus. Mommy, we want a balloon!!!
> 
> "Ugh, I guess I'll support Rand if that's what it takes to shut these damn kids up!"





> maybe we need an obvious yet quiet two or three balloon cut-off per child,
> especially since that almost invariably at each Forth of July parade we have
> some poor three or five year old crying and all turning to watch the child's
> balloon go skyward... at the last one, i saw 12 balloons of varying colors
> go aloft. any unhappy preschooler is going to desire a replacement. this is
> where a longish & very supportive pitch would make the parnet's day...again!





> There are 92 people viewing this forum...





> Yeah I know, I couldn't believe it!  But we are having a C4L booth at the state fair, which is a good place considering it's the biggest state fair in the U.S. (area covered wise).  Also as far as blimp or anything goes, as I said before in other thread, it could work..but only worth spending on if we are raising millions, otherwise best to spend money in other places.  Butttttt living in Louisville I know that hot air balloons are a big thing and we have a balloon race before the Kentucky Derby each year in  april....so might be something to look into when that time approaches.





> For $70,000 a piece, we could get a whole fleet...
> 
> 1) one ready to take Rand to his events...saving him time
> 2) a few more to hover over every major population center
> 3) and finally one to keep an eye on our competition from above....





> Again, let's get the campaign (and any ancillary PACs) _FULLY FUNDED_ first before we do this!





> Yes
> www.RunRandRun.com





> Yes, I read what you wrote.  I believe even $70K for a hot air ship is an ineffective use of what I expect are extremely limited funds.  
> 
> The country is in a different situation now than it was during the RP presidential run - people are waking up and they are looking for SERIOUS answers to MASSIVELY complicated questions.  I don't think gimmicky stuff is a smart move in light of the seriousness of the situation.
> 
> In addition, we've undergone an economic collapse.  There is no doubt that some who were able to donate max amounts to Dr. Paul during his presidential run won't be able to do the same for candidates today even if they wanted to.
> 
> In addition, we have multiple liberty candidates running for positions all over the country.  There is no doubt that those who were able to donate max amounts to RP's presidential campaign will be unable to donate max amounts for all these candidates.
> 
> JMO.





> You guys might get mad at me for this, but U.S. news and world reports just posted a article on our discussion on the blimp. hehe here is the link
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html



did i go a tad over the top in another thread here when i was comparing rand paul to john galt? 
i also said he'd be a natural for the role jimmy stewart had in "mr smith goes to washington"...
this may be the dog days of summer, and yes... the blimp story in pure helium glee is a filler of sorts...
we all must keep in mind there are lurkers here trying to peg things from a distance and then some!

----------


## fletcher

The blimp has already been done.  We need something new that is at least equally as effective.  How about throwing money into a hole?  Anyone else want to invest in a money hole for Rand?

----------


## dr. hfn

> Apparently we have been picked up by the media. I searched rand paul on google news and this is the first thing that came up. Looks like we are generating publicity just by talking about it.


holy $#@!! do we have infiltrators on here?  we better not say something that hurts ourselves

----------


## Aratus

worse than ole kentucky bill's folks reading here, or even the whitehouse staffers... the NON-TABLOiD PRESS lurks 
...at tymes! says gonzo moi! even if i wasn't quoted at all in the nice lil' write-up, i thought it was a neat read...!!!

----------


## Aratus

> The blimp has already been done. We need 
> something new that is at least equally as effective.  
> How about throwing money into a hole?  Anyone 
> else want to invest in a money hole for Rand?



there are people who read things literally and not sardonically.

----------


## RyanRSheets

How about a dump truck or pick up truck bed full of fake dollar bills trying to buy a loaf of bread?

----------


## Aratus

if we hire a really big blimp or even a small one, we need to pay in advance via gold pieces or silver?
i trust we haven't started to drastically inflate our greenbacks that badly... yet... to the degree
where it affects our campaign efforts.   ----- RAND PAUL for the SENATE in 2010!!! -----

----------


## RyanRSheets

> if we hire a really big blimp or even a small one, we need to pay in advance via gold pieces or silver?
> i trust we haven't started to drastically inflate our greenbacks that badly... yet... to the degree
> where it affects our campaign efforts.   ----- RAND PAUL for the SENATE in 2010!!! -----


That kind of makes me wonder what legal restrictions there would be on taking campaign contributions and investing them in gold.  I don't think we'll see price inflation on gold until the economy starts to recover, so it may be a while off.

----------


## Todd

> You guys might get mad at me for this, but U.S. news and world reports just posted a article on our discussion on the blimp. hehe here is the link
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html


That article says that Ron Paul got "National" attention with the Blimp.  I don't remember too much of that National media attention.  If I remember correctly, seems to me it was more like a media blackout.   It's not a sound investment IMO.   What about a 30 minute Informational TV spot in Kentucky on Rand's terms to sell his ideas?  Seems more lucrative

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> That article says that Ron Paul got "National" attention with the Blimp.  I don't remember too much of that National media attention.  If I remember correctly, seems to me it was more like a media blackout.   It's not a sound investment IMO.   What about a 30 minute Informational TV spot in Kentucky on Rand's terms to sell his ideas?  Seems more lucrative


I received reports from Ron Paul supporters that collected info on all the media earned from the blimp.  The publicity was valued at $1.5 to $2 million dollars.  I even got a chance to be on national television... although I'm wishing I didn't take the clothing salesmans advice to wear a sweater vest.  lol

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I even got a chance to be on national television... although I'm wishing I didn't take the clothing salesmans advice to wear a sweater vest.  lol


I can't find the tube.. but this should get a chuckle from you...
YouTube - Trevor Lyman Interview

----------


## ItsTime

Yeah all the way! Lets see if the blimp can get Rand Paul those outstanding 2 and 2.5% of the vote like it did for Ron Paul! woohoo!

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> Yeah all the way! Lets see if the blimp can get Rand Paul those outstanding 2 and 2.5% of the vote like it did for Ron Paul! woohoo!


The blimp was up for a month and a half and it didn't stay in any one place longer than a week.  Definitely not enough time to have marketing impact in any one market and to make a change for votes in a specific geographic location.  It never promised to do that and was never intended to do that.  It DID get us $1.5 to $2.0 million dollars worth of national publicity for about $600K.  So, maybe it helped a great deal in Nevada where we came in second, etc.  The premise that the blimp should be judged by local impact is wrong and ignores what the blimp accomplished.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> I can't find the tube.. but this should get a chuckle from you...
> YouTube - Trevor Lyman Interview


Ha- yeah that was in South Carolina.  

This is the post I was talking about...

YouTube - Ron Paul Blimp on MSNBC (1-18-08)

I'm rockin the sweater vest!

----------


## TruthisTreason

> YouTube - Ron Paul Blimp on MSNBC (1-18-08)
> 
> I'm rockin the sweater vest!



HA!  

Friends of Rand Paul Who Want a Blimp  PAC

----------


## Matt Collins

> HA!  
> 
> Friends of Rand Paul Who Want a Blimp  PAC


I think you should wear a sweater-vest in your next interview

----------


## koob

> $#@! NO.
> 
> 1 star.
> 
> We need Rand to be taken SERIOUSLY.


yeah i secretly loved the blimp but i can see how it makes us look bad.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I think you should wear a sweater-vest in your next interview


+1

----------


## Matt Collins

> +1


So you ever gonna call a brotha back?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> So you ever gonna call a brotha back?


Call the campaign manager...  I'm on vacation..  

YouTube - Struck in tsunami

----------


## Matt Collins

> Call the campaign manager...  I'm on vacation..  
> 
> YouTube - Struck in tsunami


Cool video. Where are you vacationing? When will you be back in the game?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Cool video. Where are you vacationing? When will you be back in the game?


Give me a call... My phone is acting crazy....

----------


## AdamT

LOL at the sweater vest Trev

----------


## dr. hfn

109 posts?!  wtf

----------


## Aratus

post number 110

----------


## Aratus

-----111-----

----------


## Mani

> yeah i secretly loved the blimp but i can see how it makes us look bad.


There is no reason to be ashamed.  You can love the blimp, it wasn't that bad.

It didn't cause voters to vote for Ron Paul, but neither do "Mccain/Romney/Huckabee" signs plastered all over the streets.

It was exposure, and that's what it was meant to do, because we couldn't get media exposure, we were blacked out by the media, purposefully or indirectly, whatever.  So they came up with a wacky original idea to get media exposure and it worked.

Blimps and signs don't produce votes, they get exposure.  It's the follow up from that exposure that counts.  The canvassing and town hall meetings etc.

I'm not against the blimp, just remember what it's purpose is for.  In a tough economy and limited funds, maybe a blimp doesn't work, and it definitely doesn't work if the grassroots is going to blow their wad on a blimp in nothing else.  However, in conjunction with other activities it could be possible.

----------


## Charles Wilson

The Ron Paul Blimp paid for itself many times over. The small amount of MSM coverage on a national scale was well worth the blimp. The question is would  money spent on a blimp in a State election be worth the cost? I doubt it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Could we promote the Rand Paul Money Bomb by featuring it on the front page of this site? http://www.runrandrun.com/ and use graphics similar to the ones used for his dad Ron Paul during those money bombs that has a counter? Those graphics were very effective. I registered as one of the 10,000 and pledged 100 dollars. This needs to be promoted more. I had to google the Rand Paul Money Bomb to get information.

----------


## torchbearer

> The Ron Paul Blimp paid for itself many times over. The small amount of MSM coverage on a national scale was well worth the blimp. The question is would  money spent on a blimp in a State election be worth the cost? I doubt it.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Could we promote the Rand Paul Money Bomb by featuring it on the front page of this site? http://www.runrandrun.com/ and use graphics similar to the ones used for his dad Ron Paul during those money bombs that has a counter? Those graphics were very effective. I registered as one of the 10,000 and pledged 100 dollars. This needs to be promoted more. I had to google the Rand Paul Money Bomb to get information.


The blimp is still paying dividends.
We got articles that otherwise wouldn't have been written about Rand.
The more his name appears in print, the better.

----------


## Todd

> I received reports from Ron Paul supporters that collected info on all the media earned from the blimp.  The publicity was valued at $1.5 to $2 million dollars.  I even got a chance to be on national television... although I'm wishing I didn't take the clothing salesmans advice to wear a sweater vest.  lol


Thanks....I stand corrected.  I guess you couldn't pay attention to all the threads on the Blimp back then.  I wasn't aware of the MSNBC thing.

----------


## Eric21ND

I think we should all invest in sweater vests.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I think we should all invest in sweater vests.


Are we trying to blend in with supporters of Rand's opponent?

----------


## dr. hfn

delete this thread!

----------


## Flash

http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washingt...ate-blimp.html

Rand Paul Blimp?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I think we should all invest in sweater vests.





> Are we trying to blend in with supporters of Rand's opponent?

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Imperial

Apparently some guy on DKos I saw came on here and was reading up on what is going on with Rand Paul's bid...lol

Mentioned the Blimp

----------


## Flirple

Rand Paul Miniblimp = very good idea IMHO

----------


## beazy

i like the mini blimp idea especially if we can use it in conjunction with a statewide tour or something similar. the blimp can be at all of rands campaign appearances, when people see the blimp they know rand paul is in town. it wont seem nuts to the voters of kentucky, what will they say "look at that crazy mini blimp" lol people will think its cool

mini blimp = a lot different from one of the worlds largest airships. it can be packed up and moved from spot to spot


but then again. how many billboards could we get across the state with the same amount of money

----------


## michaelwise

I loved the Ron Paul Blimp. It was an amazing advertising accomplishment. Do we still Have the original banners? Just have to change a couple of letters.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Test flight
YouTube - Ron Paul Blimp over Charlotte NC

----------


## Tarzan

For me the Ron Paul Blimp was more an act of near desperation than anything else. At the time real work started on the Blimp, the Ron Paul presidential campaign was not making any headway in the news or with the general public. There was little effective marketing being generated by the campaign and I thought we had to do "something". To me, the Blimp was that something.

Other methods, like billboards, do not have the "wow" factor... require a substantial amount of lead time... are limited as to availability of location... and are more expensive then you might think. There was also an issue with poorly designed and written printed materials... including printed materials by the campaign and extending to press releases... or, more accurately, the lack of them and proper follow up with the news and media outlets. There is a litany of other marketing methods and their obstacles but the short example on billboards gives an idea of some of the complications.

It comes down to what a lot of other folks here have mentioned... funding! But it goes beyond that as effective campaigning, and a staff experienced at winning, is critical to Rand Paul and any other liberty candidates. This has been woefully lacking in the past and needs to be implemented this time around or the results will be the same. To win the Rand Paul campaign will have to get these two right... no gimmicks will win the campaign... not even a Rand Paul Blimp. But, proper funding and a well run campaign can.

Mini-Blimps might be a reasonable alternative... they are relatively cost effective when compared to billboards; are portable; are good attention getters and can be tied in with individual balloons to hand out to the kids. We have had mylar balloons remain inflated and airborne for several weeks and could be a good tie-in with a larger version... such as the hot air balloons mentioned by others in this thread (McDoodahs mentioned this). If such a course is followed it might be a good idea to go with something other than a blimp shape (perhaps a plain old hot air balloon, as others have mentioned) to help limit the comparison with the presidential efforts on behalf of father Paul.

So, I think a full-sized airship is out of the question... as suggested by the OP. Less expensive ideas seem the best way to go and offer an excellent tie-in. Plus, the smaller versions make a great hand out for those doing door-to-door campaigning (it offers a great "foot in the door") as well as at fairs and booth events.

The critical part is the message... but, the message needs to be made clear. Just thumping on the constitution means almost nothing to most Americans anymore. It is critical to constantly state the benefits to the individual voters and the citizens of the state. The "American Dream" has been usurped by our representatives... it is no longer what WE think it should be... it is what THEY think they can sell us to get our vote. Specific examples of the benefits of a constitutional government have to be repeated over, and over and over. Our government continues to draw us in a smaller and smaller box as to our personal freedoms and choices.

In conclusion:
1. NO to a full-sized airship
2. Maybe to a more cost effective hot-air balloon
3. YES to a catchy tie-in as a hand out
4. YES to getting the money for the campaign first
5. YES to hiring a competent, experienced staff with a history of success

----------


## Kludge

Holy Hell, it's Tarzan, back from the jungle. Welcome back.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Ron Paul's campaign was full of "who?" types, even when they had the money.

Please get a REAL campaign staff...with a track-record of success, Rand.

----------


## itshappening

Truth, find out who produced Huckabee's ads in the prez campaign.  They were very professional from memory and they would have been cheap (considering his fund raising!) and they worked in Iowa and elsewhere. 

Romney's were also slick but he probably paid a fortune for them.

----------


## itshappening

look at this Truth

http://www.factcheck.org/video/huckabeeattackad.wmv

that's an example of an Ad he ran in Iowa.  contact his campaign people and ask them or check FEC records.. ?

----------


## Tarzan

One of the few things the RP presidential campaign did that worked well (according to the polls immediately before and after) was the 30 minute infomercial they ran in Iowa. It was poorly produced and lacked a clear message for the target audience (voters)... but it did strike a chord (personally, I think it was the abortion part of the presentation).
* note that this successful technique was never repeated

This is something Rand should consider... but it needs to be well done without being TOO slick (aim for the target audience). Professionals should help with the message (yes, professional speech writers) as well as Rand's clothing selection, hair and over use of hand gestures. Something direct and positive while focusing on the BENEFITS of having him as a Kentucky Senator.

----------


## dr. hfn

> One of the few things the RP presidential campaign did that worked well (according to the polls immediately before and after) was the 30 minute infomercial they ran in Iowa. It was poorly produced and lacked a clear message for the target audience (voters)... but it did strike a chord (personally, I think it was the abortion part of the presentation).
> * note that this successful technique was never repeated
> 
> This is something Rand should consider... but it needs to be well done without being TOO slick (aim for the target audience). Professionals should help with the message (yes, professional speech writers) as well as Rand's clothing selection, hair and over use of hand gestures. Something direct and positive while focusing on the BENEFITS of having him as a Kentucky Senator.


Guerilla politics is the way to go, it's what we do in the r3VOLution.  The blimp, high tide video in the mall, billboards, signs everywhere, etc...now we need to do leaflet drops!

----------


## TooConservative

> From a marketing perspective, it is better to do targeted advertising on TV, mailers, radio, etc. That is going to be the best spent money.


Blimps don't win elections.  Messages targeted at key voting groups do.  Radio and mailers do the best.

Rand's campaign should be looking to book radio slots in the weeks before the primary happens.  I'd expect the McConville campaign to try to lock up every last available slot of radio spots available, just to silence him in that venue.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Guerilla politics is the way to go, it's what we do in the r3VOLution.  The blimp, high tide video in the mall, billboards, signs everywhere, etc...now we need to do leaflet drops!


While a Rand Paul high tide video would be nice, I sure wouldn't want the official campaign running it on television.

----------


## constituent

> Apparently we have been picked up by the media. I searched rand paul on google news and this is the first thing that came up. Looks like we are generating publicity just by talking about it.


lol, self-perpetuating hype.

----------


## constituent

> holy $#@!! do we have infiltrators on here?  we better not say something that hurts ourselves


lol, just follow my lead!

----------


## Chieftain1776

> Blimps don't win elections.  Messages targeted at key voting groups do.  Radio and mailers do the best.
> 
> Rand's campaign should be looking to book radio slots in the weeks before the primary happens.  I'd expect the McConville campaign to try to lock up every last available slot of radio spots available, just to silence him in that venue.


Exactly. If we had a booming economy I wouldn't be _so_ opposed to the blimp. But really guys...people are jobless and then some politician launches a silly blimp....how seriously would you take that guy?

----------


## constituent

> Exactly. If we had a booming economy I wouldn't be _so_ opposed to the blimp. But really guys...people are jobless and then some politician launches a silly blimp....how seriously would you take that guy?


To be fair, I said the same thing about the Ron Paul Blimp.

The fact is that people respond well to frivolity.

Frivolity = liberty

----------


## LibertyEagle

People in Kentucky have already heard of Rand Paul.  It seems to me what is needed is a way to get his message disseminated; not just his name.  Is a blimp the best way to do that?

----------


## Chieftain1776

> To be fair, I said the same thing about the Ron Paul Blimp.
> 
> The fact is that people respond well to frivolity.


I viewed Ron Paul's campaign as way for people to get the message of liberty. In that case a blimp had some merit. 

Rand's campaign for Senate has a more pragmatic political purpose and the methods should reflect those goals.

----------


## constituent

> People in Kentucky have already heard of Rand Paul.  It seems to me what is needed is a way to get his message disseminated; not just his name.  Is a blimp the best way to do that?


I think the more important question is if disseminating a message is actually the best way to go about getting elected...

----------


## Aratus

seems to me if we is ahhh thinkin' about a blimp ferrrrrrr young energetic Rand, 
that's almost 50/50 where my to be donated & money!bombed five spot right now 
that is in my pocket jist might be ahhhh going to! oh joy, truely we must be doin' good...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think the more important question is if disseminating a message is actually the best way to go about getting elected...


Good point.  But, beyond us thinking it's cool, how would a blimp help?

----------


## Eric21ND

Not this $#@! again.

----------


## constituent

> Good point.  But, beyond us thinking it's cool, how would a blimp help?


I don't really think that it would, just that it's not very likely to hurt his chances either.

----------


## Nathan Hale

The purpose of the Ron Paul blimp was to raise awareness, either by direct viewing of the blimp, or by the media stir the blimp caused.  Rand Paul doesn't need awareness, as he is the frontrunner in the primary.  What he needs is a campaign to convince Republican primary voters to pick him over Grayson - so lets spend the money we would spend on a blimp to instead send issue position mailings to people on GOP mailing lists.

----------


## Eric21ND

> The purpose of the Ron Paul blimp was to raise awareness, either by direct viewing of the blimp, or by the media stir the blimp caused.  Rand Paul doesn't need awareness, as he is the frontrunner in the primary.  What he needs is a campaign to convince Republican primary voters to pick him over Grayson - so lets spend the money we would spend on a blimp to instead send issue position mailings to people on GOP mailing lists.


^^^
this

----------


## TheTyke

More than that... Rand will need a lot more money still to advertise the way he wants to, AND the media will be watching closely to see if Grayson outraises us. We're under 300K for this quarter, so the best thing our remote friends can do is advertise for the money bomb... local friends can join efforts to go door to door.

----------


## newbitech

hey if people want to do it, go for it.  

I'm in for 5 secs of ad sharing space.  I want to ride this time tho =)

edit: where the hell is the poll!  I want a poll on this ASAP.

Go!

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

> People in Kentucky have already heard of Rand Paul.  It seems to me what is needed is a way to get his message disseminated; not just his name.  Is a blimp the best way to do that?


Exactly. The blimp was a cool idea for a national campaign to get some attention, but for a Senate race? This would be a huge waste of money. Think about how many mail pieces coudl be sent out to voters with this money! These mail pieces are what tell voters what the candidate stands for, and will get Rand's message out there!

Personally, I think a nice piece of literature in the mail about Rand Paul would convince someone to vote for him much more than seeing his name on a blimp. Plus the mail pieces are much cheaper.

----------


## bucfish

I think the Rand Paul blimp should fly once KY gets past it snow days.

----------


## Michigan11

If we do a blimp, let's get 1 for every county in the state.

----------


## bucfish

> If we do a blimp, let's get 1 for every county in the state.



In KY 1 blimp heading over Da Hills!

----------


## Nathan Hale

> I think the Rand Paul blimp should fly once KY gets past it snow days.


Why?  A blimp costs too much money and would yield negligible results as Rand's name has already reached market saturation.  Republican voters know who Rand Paul is, now they need to know what he stands for so that they decide to support him over Gray Traitorson.

----------


## Dreamofunity

God, please no.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> We spoke with another company that has smaller hot air ships that go for about $70 - $80 K per month (plus a one time cost for banners).  That's still up there a bit but much more doable.
> 
> I think a blimp actually makes a lot more sense in a geographically focused area.


I really don't think this is a joke; I think this could work.  A lot of people say no and then talk about spending $350,000 again, but that is not what this is.

$70,000-$80,000 for the media coverage really doesn't sound like too bad an idea.

If it can be raised, mostly from people who've already maxed out to the official campaign, why the heck not?

The problem is, with Rand Paul still under $300,000 for the quarter and the money bomb kind of feeling flat right now (I hope Ron Paul will kick-start it sometime soon), I'm not sure even $80,000 is doable.

Maybe a pledge site for the Rand Paul blimp to test the waters for the amount of financial support it'd have?

----------


## Austin

> I really don't think this is a joke; I think this could work.  A lot of people say no and then talk about spending $350,000 again, but that is not what this is.
> 
> $70,000-$80,000 for the media coverage really doesn't sound like too bad an idea.
> 
> If it can be raised, mostly from people who've already maxed out to the official campaign, why the heck not?
> 
> The problem is, with Rand Paul still under $300,000 for the quarter and the money bomb kind of feeling flat right now (I hope Ron Paul will kick-start it sometime soon), I'm not sure even $80,000 is doable.
> 
> Maybe a pledge site for the Rand Paul blimp to test the waters for the amount of financial support it'd have?


It might be something worth looking into later in the spring. I imagine we'd get a few national news stories out of it. Not something that should be on our radar at the moment though, imo.

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

> It might be something worth looking into later in the spring. I imagine we'd get a few national news stories out of it. Not something that should be on our radar at the moment though, imo.


Yeah, I agree. If we do it (I still think the money can be spent better in other places), we should do it closer to the voting day for the primary.

----------


## Aratus

if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if 
you all must have a [RAND PAUL in 2010] blimp 
be up overhead in KENTUCKY's skies, oh do wait until
the few merrie days that be right before the primary an' then 
hover the same said blimp right over TREY GRAYSON's HEADQUARTERs!!!

----------


## Michigan11

> if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if if 
> you all must have a [RAND PAUL in 2010] blimp 
> be up overhead in KENTUCKY's skies, oh do wait until
> the few merrie days that be right before the primary an' then 
> hover the same said blimp right over TREY GRAYSON's HEADQUARTERs!!!


LOL! I like this idea

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

If this blimp thing happens; the blimp should definitely hover over some Grayson campaign rallies.

----------

